# What exactly makes a Betta "rare"



## MissDevio

Can someone please list a few features that would consider a Betta fish to be rare?


----------



## Hallyx

Well, color, for one thing. If your avatar fish is really that green in real life, that's pretty rare.


----------



## bambijarvis

Colors like true forest green/purple(blue with red wash or vise versa) or platinum whie or melano.

Being show quality(even most aquabid fish aren't perfect).

Some tail types are less common(Like CTPK).

Then there are rare types of wild bettas, which can be endangered.


----------



## MissDevio

Hallyx said:


> Well, color, for one thing. If your avatar fish is really that green in real life, that's pretty rare.


Ah, well he's that green when I shine bright lights on him.
But under normal lighting he appears to be this torquoise color with some purple and red accents. 

When I got him at the pet store I think he was near death. His colors were so pale and washed out. I knew he had the potential to be beautiful. I'd like to believe that I saved him. :roll:


----------



## Dragonlady

Pure solid black bettas with no irrid combined with glowing bright red albinistic eyes and perfect fins is rare. :-D


----------



## Aryia

Dragonlady said:


> Pure solid black bettas with no irrid combined with glowing bright red albinistic eyes and perfect fins is rare. :-D


Are there pure white Bettas with no iridescence? I thought they show up rather pinkish. *Just curious*


----------

